# Networking a home theatre system



## htfreak (May 4, 2011)

Hey hello anyone,

My home theater system is sony DVD home theater DAV DZ290K(India) which basically does not support any networking as given from the sony stable and didn't think of this while buying it. But now I would like to network the system to my home network wirelesly (WiFi). Is there any way that this can be done. Using any networking equipments.

Please help me out Am using a NETGEAR N150 WIRELESS ROUTER modem for my home network.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If it doesn't support networking, then you won't be able to connect it to your network.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What exactly are you looking to network? What functionality do you want?


----------



## htfreak (May 4, 2011)

Sir then can you help me with how will i be able to connect the desktop computer to the home theatre system so as 2 have both audio and visuals through the HTS.


----------



## htfreak (May 4, 2011)

I am just looking at transferring the audio and visuals on my home computer to the HTS. Like any audio played on the computer through the HTS and similarly for the videos....Can you help with that.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A computer can be connected to the DAV DZ290K with the use of a Digital Media Port adaptor, see page 75 of the manual.

http://support.sony-asia.com.edgesuite.net/consumer/IM/4122223121.pdf


----------

